# Stihl chainsaw pics



## Gab250 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey, thought this could be a fun thread, post up pics of all your STIHL Chainsaws. 

I'll start, got the 026 w/20" 3/8 b&c , the MS290 w/18" 3/8 b&c, and the 032AV w/16" 3/8" b&c

Gab


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 21, 2009)

*I'll play*


----------



## gonecountry (Sep 21, 2009)

*old pic Ive posted before but I like it MS341*


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## breymeyerfam (Sep 21, 2009)

ok, i'll post my favorite.


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 21, 2009)

breymeyerfam said:


> ok, i'll post my favorite.



ahh...the rare red X model.....a classic.


----------



## stihlboy (Sep 21, 2009)

066's
http://i488.photobucket.com/albums/rr243/98-5nascar/The066s022.jpg[IMG]029s
[IMG]http://i488.photobucket.com/albums/rr243/98-5nascar/1205081151a.jpg



041



031


----------



## dragrcr (Sep 21, 2009)

ok I will play, posted them before but here goes...














BTW the 064 was getting the foam filter cleaned...


----------



## Nonprophet (Sep 22, 2009)

opcorn:

My newest CAD fix......


----------



## breymeyerfam (Sep 22, 2009)

wigglesworth said:


> ahh...the rare red X model.....a classic.



my pic not showing??? I can see it.


----------



## dragrcr (Sep 22, 2009)

I can see it man.

non, whats with the dogs on that thing, mix and mach from the dealer parts pile?


----------



## Freehand (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 22, 2009)

breymeyerfam said:


> my pic not showing??? I can see it.



All im gettin is the[X] must be me


----------



## stihlboy (Sep 22, 2009)

oh god snelling is gonna post now our saws will look like crap


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 22, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> oh god snelling is gonna post now our saws will look like crap





:agree2: All mine were taken with a phone LOL


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 22, 2009)

This may take a while, lol.

090





Contra/Lightning





084





076 Super





045 Super





07S





07S_2





08S


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 22, 2009)

048





038 Magnum





028 Super with the 038 Mag and 048





066 Magnum





MS460





MS440





MS361





MS260 Pro


----------



## Evan (Sep 22, 2009)

western 026


----------



## parrisw (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## parrisw (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## dragrcr (Sep 22, 2009)

hey snelling, looks like you are missing something on that 076. or do you not need a chain because that thing scares the :censored: out of the wood sooo well it just falls apart?


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's the 084 and a couple HUGE Burr Oaks.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 22, 2009)

dragrcr said:


> hey snelling, looks like you are missing something on that 076. or do you not need a chain because that thing scares the :censored: out of the wood sooo well it just falls apart?



It's got a full-skip .404 on it now I think I'll relegate that bar for the 090 now


----------



## Arrowhead (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh, You said Stihl saws, I thought you said Real saws. LOL Just kiddin guys, Im a Stihl lover too, I just dont have any pics of my Stihls, but wanted to play.


----------



## gregz (Sep 22, 2009)

heres a good old 066 that just rips 





and some more


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 22, 2009)

36" Ash





48" hollow Oak


----------



## brncreeper (Sep 22, 2009)

*From last week*


----------



## Gab250 (Sep 22, 2009)

WOW ! Didnt expect this many, some great pics here, I geuss I'll post a few questions/comments about some of em:



parrisw said:


>


What size bar have you got there? looks like a 20", bit large for a 200T isnt it?



parrisw said:


>


What saw is this? 034? 044?



blsnelling said:


> 048


Would love to see the other side of this 048 ! What bar u running on it?



blsnelling said:


>


 DAMN that's a massive bar !!!



blsnelling said:


>


090's are SWEET!

Gab


----------



## gmax (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's a couple of my Stihl's


----------



## kevlar (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey my first posted pic,i'm not retarded after all!!


----------



## kevlar (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## kevlar (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## sawbones (Sep 22, 2009)

a few of my favorites here.

blk 57









a few 041's









some of the big dogs. lightning contras and 070,090, 090G's





a few biggies barred up.










and this my most favorite, 090G with contra 137cc top end conversion.







ric


----------



## jburlingham (Sep 22, 2009)

Ms 280


----------



## jburlingham (Sep 22, 2009)

038 before it disappeared


----------



## gmax (Sep 22, 2009)

S10


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's all of the Stihl's I've owned.

Stihl 044 w/ MS440 Tank. 





MS440-





MS361-





084 w/ 36' Bar





056 Mag 2





064 w/ 32" bar





My First 084


----------



## gmax (Sep 22, 2009)

Very nice! you keep them very clean.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 22, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> 048



Brad that is a nice looking saw and some think I'm nuts wanting a 048.

Here is some of mine. I got a few more after this photo, I need to take a new group shot.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Sep 22, 2009)

025









Free 032





Rebuilt 041


----------



## mheim1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not as nice as Brad's, but here it goes:

Dirty 066 (still a project):






041:





034:





025:


----------



## welder15725 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Evan (Sep 22, 2009)

034supa









the 044 pictured in the other thread is arctic 044 they have the low profile filter.


----------



## bonden (Sep 22, 2009)

Here are my saws


----------



## Farmall Guy (Sep 22, 2009)

My 066 28" bar after dumping this 25" beach, would have been about 10 feet from my house so time to get it down before the house is started 





880 with 41" bar, the red oak was 42-43" and got me just over 2000 board feet of solid oak flooring for my new house, came out of a swamp that my neighbor owns, he was glad to see it's going to be put to good use.





Knocked some cookies off just for good measure, I dont get to play with trees this big very often so I just couldnt resist 





The whole bunch 046 with 20" bar 066 with 28" and the 880 wears a 30" with an 8 pin rim most of the time, makes it a little more practical to take out and use than the big bars are in normal sized wood.


----------



## woodyman (Sep 22, 2009)

Don't have any of these anymore.


----------



## parrisw (Sep 22, 2009)

Gab250 said:


> WOW ! Didnt expect this many, some great pics here, I geuss I'll post a few questions/comments about some of em:
> 
> 
> What size bar have you got there? looks like a 20", bit large for a 200T isnt it?
> ...



The bar is a 16" its the angle of the photo that makes it look like that, 16" is standard around here on a 200T. Second is a Early 044.


----------



## matt9923 (Sep 22, 2009)

o28






660, 039, homi 150














I think their is more somewhere....


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Sep 22, 2009)

Tomorrow I'll post some pics and video of my MS362 in action.


----------



## joe25DA (Sep 22, 2009)

heres mine
031av
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saw060.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saw060.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saw061.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saw061.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
024AV needs P&C
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saws155.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws155.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saws156.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws156.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
Dads newest MS 170


----------



## cbolyard (Sep 22, 2009)

Mine are not photo worthy.
044 bastardized with 460 handle, carb, and air cleaner
MS 460 with a shot piston and cylinder in pieces (along with some 044 pieces)
026 project that I just got and will be rebuilding for my Dad for Christmas- no photos of it yet.


----------



## little possum (Sep 22, 2009)

025 026 028 028s 029S 029S 038S 084. Sold the 025, added a 009 and another 029S


----------



## sawbones (Sep 22, 2009)

little possum said:


>



ok, is that some kinda trick photography?:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Evan (Sep 22, 2009)

yeah i cant do that. i tried to with my 084 when i had it


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 22, 2009)

Just a couple 084's


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 23, 2009)

This one is from Ohio but came from Arkansas......


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 23, 2009)

2 of my top handles


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Sep 23, 2009)

04ultra;2 of my top handles[/QUOTE said:


> Where's a shot with all your 066's/660's together.


----------



## little possum (Sep 23, 2009)

sawbones said:


> ok, is that some kinda trick photography?:biggrinbounce2:



Yes, just a little joke to get the fellas stirred up. Some 8 pound test on the end of the bar. had to crop out the spool layin on the ground.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 23, 2009)

Florida 660







And A few of his brothers ....


----------



## madhatte (Sep 23, 2009)

Reposts, all. I gotta get some new pics!

MS260 (Evan, you have me dreaming of a 3/4 wrap handle now!)







036 PRO






MS361






MS0440






MS460











The whole Work Fleet, photographed for inventory purposes:


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 23, 2009)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Where's a shot with all your 066's/660's together.



I have two different hard drives with picture and none in order since my putter crashed...........


----------



## sawbones (Sep 23, 2009)

little possum said:


> Yes, just a little joke to get the fellas stirred up. Some 8 pound test on the end of the bar. had to crop out the spool layin on the ground.



good one, you had me going for a sec or two there.

here is my 84 with no strings attatched. 64" sword. TAKE the pic quick:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice saw, sawbones. How does the 84 pull that. Ours is a grunter, no high speed screamer. Now my 394 on the other hand, I think it could pull that bar I ran across a 72" Husky bar, for 200$, but didnt have the money that day. Somebody kick me.


----------



## sawbones (Sep 23, 2009)

little possum said:


> Nice saw, sawbones. How does the 84 pull that. Ours is a grunter, no high speed screamer. Now my 394 on the other hand, I think it could pull that bar I ran across a 72" Husky bar, for 200$, but didnt have the money that day. Somebody kick me.



this 84 seems to run good. only ran it a few times though. I have a 72" GB for a husky but right now I only have a 2100 to hang it on. someday I hope to find an early 3120 to play with.

here's the 84 in some 40" dry cedar.
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/65GL8ono3-Q&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/65GL8ono3-Q&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GeoffM (Sep 23, 2009)

My 034 Super. 






Geoff.

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Sep 23, 2009)

Here's the newest one....






5 tanks of gas and this is all the dust on the filter





Weird looking muffler





These hold the top cover on, they turn 90 degrees to lock or unlock










Here's a couple videos
They saw could have cut much quicker, if not for 
I took the rakers down way too much and it was jumping and grabbing in the cut, and it was pretty breezy and I was getting a face full of saw dust. 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1e5cOfEOdjQ&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1e5cOfEOdjQ&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1EGIKZ1f6N8&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1EGIKZ1f6N8&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 23, 2009)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Here's the newest one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:love1::drool: Man I want one of those 362's. 20" buried in hardwood, no problems, throwing serious chips. Thank you for the video!


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 23, 2009)

Nothing special, Been posted before. They don't look as good now.


----------



## Steve K (Sep 23, 2009)

May as well post some pics of the 038 Mag I just fixed up.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 24, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Nothing special, Been posted before. They don't look as good now.



Man your 036 makes mine look like ####.


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 24, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Man your 036 makes mine look like ####.


I wish it looked that good now. That's an old pic. Guess i need to take some up to date ones.


----------



## dragrcr (Sep 25, 2009)

here are a couple of newer ones


----------



## Stihlman441 (Sep 25, 2009)

*The Stihl Brothers*

The last pic is a 880 with 50'' bar.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Sep 25, 2009)

Stihlman441 said:


> The last pic is a 880 with 50'' bar.





Nice saw and photo.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## MNGuns (Sep 26, 2009)

441 w/ 32"


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Sep 27, 2009)

066


----------



## injun joe (Sep 29, 2009)

ok :spam:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 30, 2009)

My new family photo, couple black sheep or should I say blue and green sheep.
Stihl 066,460, 038, 041, 041, 036, 361, 361, 026, 170, 170
Poulan 306A
Homelite XLAO


----------



## dave k (Oct 4, 2009)

Thought I'd add a couple of pics of the Contra brothers


----------



## Wolfcsm (Oct 4, 2009)

My new (to me) 880.









Hal


----------



## 7oaks (Oct 6, 2009)

dave k said:


> Thought I'd add a couple of pics of the Contra brothers



Damn...Now I've got to go find another one to keep up with you...Grrrrr!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 7, 2009)

Wolfcsm said:


> My new (to me) 880.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, I just started hunting one myself.


----------



## MnSam (Oct 19, 2009)

Your collections are truly amazing. Here is my meager assortment.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 19, 2009)

Wolfcsm said:


> My new (to me) 880.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a saw.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Oct 23, 2009)

090


----------



## injun joe (Oct 23, 2009)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> 090



now thats a saw


----------



## gmax (Oct 23, 2009)

Not a bad woodpile behind it either!


----------



## sawbones (Oct 26, 2009)

as the rainy season sets in here in the pac NW I get to head back into the saw shop and tinker.. I started collecting saws 3 years ago and have been stuffing the stihls in nooks and crannys in my 8 by 80 foot semi trailer shop.. 

Been cleaning and sorting for a week or so now and decided to just haul them out and try to re organize..

here are the stihl gear heads.

090G 090g with contra 137 top, 041G and the BLK 57.






























too many to list so I did a vid.

<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zgrtTBycxiU&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zgrtTBycxiU&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## dave k (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for posting that up Ric. I've been looking for a 041 G even have a couple of German guys looking but still no luck !


----------



## Cedarkerf (Oct 26, 2009)

Should have kept the 460 have to get me another one and have it ported.


----------



## sawbones (Oct 26, 2009)

dave k said:


> Thanks for posting that up Ric. I've been looking for a 041 G even have a couple of German guys looking but still no luck !




the G's must be scarce in europe because earlier this year I shipped one to germany for a freind that bought it here but the seller would not ship out of US. 

that worked out great for me because in turn he sent me the blk which you dont see many of here.. like the contras you can find the blk pretty easy over there.


----------



## 7oaks (Oct 26, 2009)

Way cool video there Ric...Hope to come out and visit you some time and talk old Stihls.


----------



## landyboy (Oct 26, 2009)

sawbones said:


> as the rainy season sets in here in the pac NW I get to head back into the saw shop and tinker.. I started collecting saws 3 years ago and have been stuffing the stihls in nooks and crannys in my 8 by 80 foot semi trailer shop..
> 
> Been cleaning and sorting for a week or so now and decided to just haul them out and try to re organize..
> 
> ...



NAAAAWWWW thats just too much. First pics, i thought, nice foursome, then you went totally overboard.
Fearsome collection.


----------



## NeoTree (Oct 26, 2009)

my new old 056 mag2


----------



## Wolfcsm (Oct 27, 2009)

gmax said:


> Not a bad woodpile behind it either!



I keep about 2 cord of wood split and seasoning all of the time. I currently have the proceeds of a 30 inch oak that died waiting for the ground to dry out before I start splitting it.

Hal


----------



## dave k (Oct 31, 2009)

Got this about a year ago .....Im not really addicted to them Ric !


----------



## wvlogger (Oct 31, 2009)

Nonprophet said:


> opcorn:
> 
> My newest CAD fix......



you said it right cad is like a drug if only there was a rehab. (dont talk like that lol)


----------



## wvlogger (Oct 31, 2009)

sawbones said:


> as the rainy season sets in here in the pac nw i get to head back into the saw shop and tinker.. I started collecting saws 3 years ago and have been stuffing the stihls in nooks and crannys in my 8 by 80 foot semi trailer shop..
> 
> Been cleaning and sorting for a week or so now and decided to just haul them out and try to re organize..
> 
> ...




holy cad


----------



## sawbones (Oct 31, 2009)

dave k said:


> Got this about a year ago .....Im not really addicted to them Ric !




Awe come on Dave,,,, ya cant get help when your in denial like that.

I think one of the first steps in the 12 step program is to admit your a CSA.

So here we go, say this with me..

My Name is, ( your name here ), and I am a Chain Saw Addict....

lets get you some help there bro


send me one of those KS 43's and you will be on the road to recovery


----------



## Greenthorn (Dec 10, 2009)

My newest toy.....


----------



## sawingdude (Dec 10, 2009)

My new MS 390 playing king of the hill.


----------



## zoulas (Dec 10, 2009)

LANDYBOY

Which model is the saw second in line from the left with the bright red top? That's a real looker!


----------



## Greenthorn (Dec 10, 2009)

It is wvlogger saw I think he said 090s with a contra top?


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 10, 2009)

Wolfcsm said:


> I keep about 2 cord of wood split and seasoning all of the time. I currently have the proceeds of a 30 inch oak that died waiting for the ground to dry out before I start splitting it.
> 
> Hal


You ought to post that pic of you cuttin down that big white oak with you're 880. Awesome photo for sure.


----------



## sawbones (Dec 10, 2009)

zoulas said:


> LANDYBOY
> 
> Which model is the saw second in line from the left with the bright red top? That's a real looker!



stihl saw with a red top, hmmmmmmmmmmmmm. not many of those around.

if this is the one your talkin about its a contra lightning GS clone.

built from an 090 G with a 137cc contra top end.


















comes in short version too.











but chicks dig the looooooong bars better:biggrinbounce2:






check out the G idleing through the wood pile.

<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ehsVDn8U6KY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ehsVDn8U6KY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 10, 2009)

Older pic, I need to do a new one as I have added a few more saws.











TT


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 10, 2009)

all my saws tom trees


----------



## WesternSaw (Dec 11, 2009)

*tomtrees*

Tomtrees, you have a heck of a lot of orange and white in that shed!
Lawrence


----------



## gdhome2 (Dec 11, 2009)

Tomtrees, my wife just told me i cant have as many saws as you


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 11, 2009)

forgot 1


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 11, 2009)

got 2 more new one coming this week tom trees


----------



## 7oaks (Dec 11, 2009)

Trigger-Time said:


> Older pic, I need to do a new one as I have added a few more saws.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the most artistic display of saws I've ever seen. NEAT!


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 11, 2009)

Tom, nice saws and unlike mine looks like you work your saws.


This is a wild looking beast. 
Is it yours?
Can you tells us more about it?



tomtrees58 said:


>





TT


----------



## Wildman1024 (Dec 11, 2009)

but chicks dig the looooooong bars better:biggrinbounce2:






check out the G idleing through the wood pile.

<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ehsVDn8U6KY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ehsVDn8U6KY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>[/QUOTE]


I don't think your bar is long enough.... :jawdrop:


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 11, 2009)

tom trees


----------



## gregz (Dec 11, 2009)

My new 066 flat top. Going to cut up some oak today


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 11, 2009)

gdhome2 said:


> Tomtrees, my wife just told me i cant have as many saws as you



o man :jawdrop: be like me get a new wife:jawdrop: tom trees


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 11, 2009)

tom trees046 mag


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 11, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> o man :jawdrop: be like me get a new wife:jawdrop: tom trees


wait a minute Tom, You sayin that you're married now?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 11, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> wait a minute Tom, You sayin that you're married now?



no not yet ss  tom


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 11, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> no not yet ss  tom


Whew.......Had me worried for a minute.lol


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Dec 11, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Whew.......Had me worried for a minute.lol



Nevertheless, it sounds like it won't be to long before there will be a Mrs Peg Trees.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 11, 2009)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Nevertheless, it sounds like it won't be to long before there will be a Mrs Peg Trees.



opcorn::jawdrop:yes she says i have 1 1/2 years :jawdrop: tom


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 11, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> o man :jawdrop: be like me get a new wife:jawdrop: tom trees



 LOL tom!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 11, 2009)

opcorn:i told her ss:jawdrop:


----------



## FATGUY (Dec 11, 2009)

*check out the G idleing through the wood pile.*
I guess nobody bothered to tell that saw it should at least *struggle a little *through that wood.....


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Dec 12, 2009)

Trigger-Time said:


> Tom, nice saws and unlike mine looks like you work your saws.
> 
> 
> This is a wild looking beast.
> ...




Yes! Do tell more! Need INPUT! :jawdrop:

TY

Dan


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 12, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> *check out the G idleing through the wood pile.*
> I guess nobody bothered to tell that saw it should at least *struggle a little *through that wood.....



yup it was its first cut i have 2 046 mag nice climbing saw for chunking down trees tom trees


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 12, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> LOL tom!



thanks matt shes a good catchtom


----------



## Wild Knight (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Net-Knight1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Wild Knight said:


>



Nice Saw,

I got the same!


----------



## brownie525 (Dec 12, 2009)

heres mine ms 460 its the only one I have right now


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 12, 2009)

brownie525 said:


> heres mine ms 460 its the only one I have right now



but a nice one i have 2 tom trees


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 12, 2009)

Got to take my 090 to work today but could not get any takers to hold the stinger handle. LOL






















Pioneerguy600


----------



## 7oaks (Dec 12, 2009)

Is it just me Jerry or are those dogs' teeth worn down nearly blunt?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 13, 2009)

7oaks said:


> Is it just me Jerry or are those dogs' teeth worn down nearly blunt?



You are right on, the dogs were not needed, they just get in the way when using the stinger handle for blocking, much better to have slicks for that application, same for the intended use I have for this saw.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## WidowMaker (Dec 13, 2009)

How come you guys posting such BIG pictures???


----------



## Ultimus_ab (Dec 13, 2009)

:lifter:


----------



## gmax (Dec 13, 2009)

WidowMaker said:


> How come you guys posting such BIG pictures???



Yes it can be a real pain to view if your on dial up, IMO "800 X 600" is a good size for forums.


----------



## sawbones (Dec 13, 2009)

WidowMaker said:


> How come you guys posting such BIG pictures???



cause there big saws and dont fit in the little ones:yoyo:


----------



## WidowMaker (Dec 13, 2009)

I thought there was supposed to be an automatic size limitation on attachments???

I'm not on a slow dial, but I hate having to scroll over to see the whole post...


----------



## josh1981 (Dec 13, 2009)

heres mine.

brand new ms361 20 inch fresh out of box (still a virgin).






first job with stihl 361. other saw is a muffler modded 180 stihl.






this years xmas tree and stihl 180.


----------



## 7oaks (Dec 13, 2009)

sawbones said:


> cause there big saws and dont fit in the little ones:yoyo:


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 13, 2009)

WidowMaker said:


> How come you guys posting such BIG pictures???



we can can you:jawdrop::smoking: tom trees


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 13, 2009)

Why so many pics in a pic thread?


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 13, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> we can can you:jawdrop::smoking: tom trees



:smoking: nice tom 



Cedarkerf said:


> Why so many pics in a pic thread?



LOL


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 13, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> Why so many pics in a pic thread?


wt:censored: we love pics tom trees


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 13, 2009)

My helper with his 066. He still has trouble removing oil & gas caps but 
he can sure file a mean chain 










TT


----------



## 7oaks (Dec 13, 2009)

He should be able to handle those flippy caps. LOL


----------

